# Canon 60D or Nikon D7000?



## CameraGeek (Sep 20, 2010)

After the D7000 is announced, will you buy the 60D or D7000? I realize it is also called D95 from this article -Canon EOS 60D vs. Nikon D7000 - which one is right for you? - DigitalRev.com

is it just like - will you buy the 50D or D90?


----------



## CameraGeek (Sep 20, 2010)

How can I add a poll to this?


----------



## Bakar (Sep 25, 2010)

If I were you I would choose the D7000, for some reasons

Sensor: The larger sensor gives a better image quality
Resolution: It doesn't matter for me
AF: 39 Focusing point! It works a lot and very attractive!!
ISO: 25600. That's great, you will be able to shoot at night within a better quality (Less noise)

Hope this helps you in your choice!


----------



## rainking (Sep 25, 2010)

To add to that:

Some magnesium body and weather sealing
dual SD card slot
150k cycles of shutter-release testing
6fps compared to 5.3

Easy pick.


----------



## CameraGeek (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks Guys! But I don't think the price is announced yet. We'll see if the D7000 turns out to be super good deal soon.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 27, 2010)

Canon 60D ($1100 body $1400 kit):
better video.

Nikon D7000 ($1200 body $1500 kit):
Magnesium, sealed body
6 fps
39 focus points that can track by color
full color light meter
most likely better high iso performance
100% viewfinder
dual SD card slots
30 years of lens compatibility, MF or AF
nikon's wireless flash system
slightly smaller body



hmm.... doesn't seem like a difficult decision to me, especially considering that the difference is only $100.


----------



## CameraGeek (Sep 28, 2010)

ArthurIhde said:


> i will choose Canon 60D !



So far you are the only one I know would choose the 60D among D7000. 

Why would you choose the 60D?


----------



## Luca Bertolli (Sep 30, 2010)

D7000 FTW.
And I use Canon stuff.


----------



## Idahophoto (Sep 30, 2010)

Same I'm a Canon shooter myself, but Nikon has them beat big time here


----------



## CameraGeek (Oct 5, 2010)

Idahophoto said:


> Same I'm a Canon shooter myself, but Nikon has them beat big time here



Yes, the D7000 seems to be a winner this time. I am waiting for its actual release and feel it on my hand before I made the decision. 

The price may be even cheaper with some of the online stores.


----------



## Yellow Wagon (Oct 14, 2010)

D7000 is one of the most anticipated cameras in quite a few years. Should be a killer camera. Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## table1349 (Oct 14, 2010)

Think I will just keep my 1D MkIV & 1D MkIII.   They get the job done for me.


----------

